# Extracted frames



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2002)

After extracting the honey from the frames, there is still some honey that is left in the frames.
How do you get the frames completely emptied out?
As always Thank You for your help!!
Arnold


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

Not really. The frames will be wet but, all the honey should have been eptied out of the cells. You can put the supers over and inner cover and the bees will clean them up in very short order. Or if you still have a flow on you can just put them right back on the hives.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I put my frames back in the super boxes then stack them in a trailer (about 25 boxes to a load.) very very early in the morning before the bees are out and about. I take them out in the field well away from the honey house and any colonies of bees, the girls find them in short order and clean them out. In the evening I'll bring them out of the field and place a tarp over them for the night to repeat thenext morning.
Usally after a couple days they are ready for the freezer, 12 shallows or 10 mediums for 24 hours. they are then wraped in shrink wrap in stacks of 6, par a moth placed on paper plates and a intercover between the 6 stack till I can't stack any higher then the outer cover goes on the top.


 Al


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I also put the fames back into the supers and make short stacks --away from the beeyard.. With in two days the frames are dry and empty.... I also use the para -moth crystals and close the hive up... Be sure to check every few weeks to make sure the crystals are still in there ---add more as needed.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice thing about the north the fumes from the par a moth last for some time then it gets to cold for the moths. One applaction per instructions is enough. Air them out in the spring before placeing them on hives again.

 Al


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

When I lived in Florida I lost so much wax to wax moths that I wanted to cry. I had a job which kept me on the road a lot, so I couldn't always check and/or add more para-moth often enough to keep them out.

Here in Minnesota I have never seen any evidence of wax moths. When we finish extracting we just put all the frames back in the empty supers and then put the supers on the hives over the inner cover. Usually within a day they are clean and dry and ready for storage. We don't run them through the freezer at all- just stack them in our beekeeping storage semi and close it up for the winter. They come out clean and ready to go the next spring/summer.

Other things I don't miss up here include shb and AHB's.


----------

